# Poljot Argus



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Just been idly searching the web 9as you do) and I've found a German site selling these. Anybody have any experience of them? It's got an ETA 2824 movement in it - I quite like it - more of a dress diver than a tool watch but still probably very capable. Can you get hold of these Roy?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

My supplier does not have these yet, when they are available we will be able to obtain them.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks for the reply Roy. Any idea as to when they will be available?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No idea yet, sorry.


----------

